# Olympic Village-- Cal. near Tahoe, Squaw Valley



## BEV (Aug 15, 2018)

Sept 16  enquire as to reduced -$ 650.  had change in plans.   Sleeps 4 full pool few hot tubs, fall fest of Oct Fest in Sept.  Steamboat on Tahoe Gal - private patio or balc. Firepl. Free  bikes wifi, rec. center/ please rsvp.


----------



## mike2200 (Aug 15, 2018)

BEV said:


> Sept 16  enquire as to reduced -$ 650.  had change in plans.   Sleeps 4 full pool few hot tubs, fall fest of Oct Fest in Sept.  Steamboat on Tahoe Gal - private patio or balc. Firepl. Free  bikes wifi, rec. center/ please rsvp.



How many nights is this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BEV (Aug 22, 2018)

REDUCTION   --  Must mealize I will now be reducing too 400. for new request -- or best offer.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 22, 2018)

It is such a shame that Olympic Valley Inn has been reduced to such low prices given its location at the base of Squaw Valley. You should talk to your Board about making OVI pet friendly. Then I would purchase several ski weeks there and rental prices would surge.


----------



## Dunk (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi Bev, please clarify, is this Sunday Sept 16 through Sunday Sept 23? Thanks 





BEV said:


> REDUCTION   --  Must mealize I will now be reducing too 400. for new request -- or best offer.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BEV (Aug 27, 2018)

Correct-- do you have interest in wenting ?


----------



## BEV (Sep 3, 2018)

BEV said:


> Correct-- do you have interest in wenting ?



FINAL  REDUCTION
                                  $ 350.


----------



## Dunk (Sep 8, 2018)

BEV said:


> FINAL  REDUCTION
> $ 350.


Hi Bev I sent you a PM. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BEV (Sep 9, 2018)

$ 300. even is what agreed for. -- they do Not charge a thing to shange into a guest use.  however there seems to be a $35.  versort  Energy Surcharge to be collected on one bdrm--  I am ready to call  Monday   to give them the change of info in there records.       Bev,    will be out of house for dr between noon and 2 pm.  I will call after then, if hear no more.  Hope you still want it.


----------



## Dunk (Sep 10, 2018)

BEV said:


> $ 300. even is what agreed for. -- they do Not charge a thing to shange into a guest use.  however there seems to be a $35.  versort  Energy Surcharge to be collected on one bdrm--  I am ready to call  Monday   to give them the change of info in there records.       Bev,    will be out of house for dr between noon and 2 pm.  I will call after then, if hear no more.  Hope you still want it.


Hi Bev, please call me so we can finalize this. The $35 is fine. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

